# Mainboard Defekt?



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Mittlerweile habe ich immer noch das Problem das mein Computer aus einen irgendeinen Grund nicht angeht. Zuerst habe ich vermutet dass es mein Netzteil ist was ich schon ausgetauscht habe, aber es nichts gebracht hat. Nun vermute ich dass mein Mainboard defekt ist weil nichts angeht wenn ich starte. Keine LED´S , keine Lüfter, keine Geräusche. Alle Stecker stecken richtig und sind richtig angeschlossen. Sowie ist der Computer am Strom angeschlossen!  Nun meine Frage: Kann man irgendwie testen ob das Mainboard defekt ist?  

PC Daten:
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 480 8GB
Prozessor : Intel Core i5-6500
Netzteil : Corsair VS450
Motherboard: Msi H110M Pro-D


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Also das sich überhaupt nichts tut, find ich schon merkwürdig, selbst wenn das Mainboard einen weg hätte.

Bist du dir a.) sicher das der Powerbutton des Gehäuses richtig an das Mainboard angesteckt wurde? b.) Das dieser nicht defekt ist?
Es klingt eher so als würd der Powerbuttonkaputt sein oder gar nix erst beim Mainboard ankommen wenn _überhaupt nichts_ passiert.

Kannst du mal Bilder des Innenraums machen, mit sämtlichen Kabeln (ATX, EPSV12 und dem Header auf dem Maindboard für das Frontpanel des Gehäuses) und hochladen?
Ich würd wohl mal versuchen den Rechner ohne Powerbutton zu starten, via Schraubenzieher die Pins überbrücken.


Edit:
Noch ne vielleicht ganz blöde Frage, aber der Kippschalter auf der Rückseite des Netzteils steht auch auf an (1)?


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Der Powerbutton müsste richtig stecken.

Hier ein paar Bilder

Ja der Kippschalter steht auf an 

Ein manueller Start geht ebenfalls nicht


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Könntest du bitte einmal den Bereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so genau es geht zeigen? Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick nicht korrekt aus, aber es ist auch nicht besonders scharf, ich kann auch falsch liegen, aber für mich sieht es nicht so aus als ob Pin 6 und 8 richtig belegt wären, auch find ich es merkwürdig das das Kabel dort Blau und Weiß ist.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Hoffe das geht

Pc läuft grade

Aus irgendeinen Grund wenn die SSD angeschlossen ist geht der Pc NICHT an . Aber wenn sie abgeklemmt ist geht der an??

Komisch als in den großen blauen Usb3.0  Anschluss nochmal reingedrückt habe ging er an.  Dann habe ich den Pc wieder ausgemacht. Nun wollte ich den Pc wieder starten ging aber nicht. Nun hatte ich den SSD Anschluss rausgemacht und der Pc ging wieder. Wieder ausgemacht und nun geht der garnicht mehr an ob SSD drinnen oder draußen.  Ich höre wenn ich den Power Button drücke immer ein kleines knistern?


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Die Kabel hast du doch umgesteckt in der Zwischenzeit, erst war doch das Blau/Weiße oben nun ist es das Gelb/Weiße. 

Könntest du bitte die Kabel mal abziehen und die Beschriftung zeigen, mit ein bisschen Kabel damit man auch sieht welcher Farbcode welches Kabel hat, damit man endgültig mal klären kann, ob dort alles richtig steckt?
So bringt das gar nix und ich rate Rätsel, ich mag nicht so gern Rätselraten.


Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das du irgendwas an der Verkabelung verkehrt gemacht hast und das hat sich ja bereits bestätigt.

Am besten ziehst du alles einmal komplett ab, nimmst dir das Handbuch von Mobo und Case zur Hand und gehst es Stück für Stück durch, ich könnt auch alles mit dir durchgehen, aber das kommt auf's selbe raus.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Die 3 kabel


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Und die sind nun so angeschlossen? :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal am Rande, nachdem ich mir die Bilder nochmal im Detail angesehen habe, wirkt es so als ob das Mainboard sehr nahe am Mainboardtray des Gehäuses liegt, täuscht das oder fehlen zufälligerweise die Abstandhalter zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse?
Wenn sie eingebaut sind, sind auch nur ausschließlich die eingeschraubt die für das Mainboard vorgesehenen?


Edit:
Ich hab nochmal einen Plus Pol in das Bild eingefügt für die HDD LED, bei den Switches ist es im Prinzip egal wie rum die drauf kommen.
Plus ist das rote und minus das weiße Kabel.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Alle Kabel sind so angeschlossen, wenn ich nun den PowerButton betätige kommt ein kleines knistern in 1sekunden takt

Und es fehlen Abstanhalter

Pc läuft wieder nachdem ich alle Stecker neu reingesteckt habe. Nun leuchtet ein rotes Licht auf dem Mainboard auf und zwar bei CPU. Der Pc startet immer wieder und geht aus


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Julian1812k9 schrieb:


> Und es fehlen Abstanhalter



Such den Fehler.
Fehlen alle oder ist das Mainboard vom Gehäuse entkoppelt? Die haben ihren Grund, sonst gibts die ganze Zeit nen Kurzschluß.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Das Mainboard ist schon fest am Gehäuse

Manchmal startet der Pc und manchmal nicht. Wenn er läuft und ich den mit dem Monitor verbinden will stürzt er ab

Heißt das rote Led Licht , dass es irgendwo ein Kurzschluss gibt?

Habe das Mainboard mal komplett aus den Gehäuse ausgebaut doch trotzdem leuchtet die CPU LED ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Möglich, was ich weiß ist das die Abstandshalter *zwingend *in das Gehäuse zwischen MB und Gehäuse gehören.

Könntest ja auch mal im offenen Aufbau testen.

Mainboard und Netzteil ins Freie auf ne trockene, gerade und nicht leitfähige Oberfläche legen, Netzteil und Hardware am Mainboard anstöpseln und starten.
 (Die GPU brauchst du nicht unbedingt dazustecken, wär mir zu heikel freistehend im PCIe Slot und die CPU hat ja ne IGP)
Das Mainboard lässt sich ohne Schalter starten wenn du die beiden Power SW Pins mit nem Schraubendreher oä kurz verbindest.

Wenn es so dann läuft, hast du mit Sicherheit nen kurzen im Gehäuse gehabt.


Edit: Sah grade erst deinen letzten Post, entferne mal den CPU Kühler, mach mal ein Bild von der eingelegten CPU, der Sockel Innenseite, so das man die Federkontakte sieht und die Rückseite des Mainboards im Bereich des Sockels.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Hier die Cpu


----------



## Jeretxxo (29. August 2017)

Hm, sieht eigentlich alles ganz schick aus, einen Defekt am Sockel kann man von der Seite wohl ausschließen.


----------



## Julian1812k9 (29. August 2017)

Was könnte es noch sein ?


----------

